# windows 2008 server not assigning dhcp ips



## SarelHanekom (Aug 2, 2007)

hi

i recently took over a site. they have a win2008 server that is setup for dhcp, but it does not assign any ips.

the dhcp is setup and i can see nothing wrong.

the server ip is 192.168.51.2
the gateway is a ciscome3400 ip 192.168.51.251
they have a cyberoam cr100ia ip 192.168.51.250

in the dhcp address pool
192.168.51.1 - 192.168.51.254 address range available for distrubution
192.168.51.11 - 192.168.51.199 ip address excluded
192.168.51.251 - 192.168.51.251 ip address excluded
192.168.51.1 - 192.168.51.10 ip address excluded

that should leave 200 - 249, 252-254 available

the previous tech setup static ips for most of the users, desktops not going anywhere. however i am getting more guys with laptops and want to be able to offer them plug and play.

any ideas?

regards,

sarel


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

So he made an address pool for distribution of 1-254 and excluded 11-199 for that same pool of addresses? That is the dumbest thing I have ever seen. Has basically only allowed 1-10 and 200-254 which is 64 IP addresses for distribution via DHCP. Do you know what devices are using the excluded ranges? If you need devices to have static IP addresses there is no need to exclude them if they are outside of the pool scope. 

Is the DHCP server authorized and are there possibly other authoritative DHCP servers on the network. Set up a client to use DHCP and at a command prompt enter IPCONFIG /RELEASE & IPCONFIG /RENEW. After that runs do an IPCONFIG /ALL and post it back here. Make sure the service is running on the server or just restart it prior to your testing.


----------

